# Ipallage



## Breddy

Sono un pensionato, autodidatta, scrivo haiku.
Relativamente a questa composizione

spighe mature
con il capo recline - (il trattino sta a significare una pausa cui segue un ribaltamento semantico in continuità o in contrapposizione)
dopo la pioggia

l'autrice è stata invitata dall'amministratrice della pagina a correggere (ritenendolo un errore di battitura o grammaticale - più probabile quest'ultima ipotesi)  "recline" in "reclino"
Sono intervenuto nella discussione sostenendo che il testo poetico non abbisognava di alcuna modifica in quante "recline" riferito a spighe poteva intendersi come una ipallage.
Questo mio intervento ha scatenato l'ira delle amministratrici che mi hanno letteralmente aggredito sostenendo di aver detto una sciocchezza.
Potrei avere un  parere al riguardo.
Ringrazio chiunque voglia prestare attenzione al mio quesito
Grazie


----------



## chipulukusu

In un contesto poetico non vedo alcun problema nel testo che hai citato (pur non avendo idea di cosa sia una ipallage  ).
Se devo dire la mia ho il sospetto che l'amministratrice sia stata colta da delirio di onnipotenza (ovvero: "quando il potere dà alla testa"  )
E' un parere da lettore e non da esperto, comunque .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Breddy 

Personalmente, mi perdonerai, credo che "recline" non vada bene perché è riferibile solo "al capo" (c_on il capo r_eclino).

Diverso sarebbe:

Spighe mature, 
recline, con il capo
sotto la pioggia.


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Anja 

Perché dici che recline non può riferirsi anche alle spighe?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Chipu 

Perché se fosse riferito a "spighe" il seguente "con il capo" rimarrebbe senza alcun significato:  
Prova a leggere solo le parole in grassetto:

*Spighe mature,  
*con il capo *recline *(le spighe)
*dopo la pioggia*

*Spighe mature
con il capo reclino- *(il capo)
*dopo la pioggia*


----------



## chipulukusu

Però se la vedi da un punto di vista poetico, quindi con una certa libertà nell'ordine delle parole, _con il capo_ può essere semplicemente una specificazione del modo in cui le spighe sono recline:

spighe mature,
recline (le spighe) con il capo (in che modo recline?)
dopo la pioggia.

Probabilmente è una cosa diversa, ma mi ricorda la costruzione dell'accusativo di relazione dell'antico greco e latino, che veniva usata proprio con le parti del corpo (immaginando che le spighe abbiano un corpo)

Ti ricordi anche Manzoni? "Sparsa (riferito a... Antigone, spero di non dire cavolate ) le trecce morbide sull'affannoso petto...

E' Antigone che è sparsa e la parte del corpo con cui è sparsa sono le trecce.

Mi sembra una costruzione molto simile anche se usare l'accusativo nell'italiano di oggi sarebbe quanto meno azzardato anche per una poesia...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Chipu 

Perdonami, temo di non essere in grado di spiegarmi chiaramente. L'haiku originale ha un trattino dopo "recline" e quel trattino ha una funzione ben precisa: quella di cambiare la situazione, per così dire, di introdurre un cambiamento di significato. 

Prova a leggerla così:

Spighe mature con il capo reclinate. (Dopo la pioggia)
Spighe mature con il capo reclinato. (Dopo la pioggia)

EDIT
Molto difficile da spiegare! Comunque è una sensazione mia. Se ipallage o anallage, sinceramente, non saprei.


----------



## chipulukusu

Oops, dici che il problema qui è la mia ignoranza su cosa sia un haiku ?
Se è cosi scusa, probabilmente tirare in ballo il greco e il latino è completamente fuori luogo


----------



## Anja.Ann

No, Chipu! Che dici!!! Assolutamente no! 
Volevo solo dire che, secondo la mia personale sensazione, "recline" non va così bene proprio per come è costruito l'haiku.


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> No, Chipu! Che dici!!! Assolutamente no!
> Volevo solo dire che, secondo la mia personale sensazione, "recline" non va così bene proprio per come è costruito l'haiku.



Si Anja, ma io pensavo che l'haiku fosse la lingua degli eschimesi, pensa te


----------



## Breddy

Vi ringrazio del  contributo che mi ha dato modo di riflettere su alcuni aspetti che non avevo considerato.
Tuttavia  è opportuno tener conto del fatto che l'ipallage è una figura retorica  che consiste nell'attribuire a un termine di una frase qualcosa  (qualificazione, determinazione o specificazione) che logicamente  spetterebbe a un termine vicino.Esempio
Pascoli
_Al campo, dove roggio nel filare
qualche pampano brilla, e dalle          fratte
sembra la nebbia mattinal fumare,_
_ 
arano: a lente grida, uno le lente
vacche spinge; altri semina; un          ribatte
le porche con sua marra paziente;_
_ 
ché il passero saputo in cor già          gode,
e il tutto spia dai rami irti del          moro;
e il pettirosso: nelle siepi s'ode
il suo sottil tintinno come d'oro.

alla nostra attenzione questi versi:


...un ribatte
le porche con la sua marra paziente...

l'aggettivo "paziente"  è riferito all'arnese "marra" ma logicamente va riferito ad un essere umano, cioè il contadino che usa la marra ed è paziente.
_
Alla luce di questa precisazione pensate di  rivedere le vostre posizioni e riconsiderare quanto già espresso.

_Io sono un modesto autodidatta,  peraltro avanti negli anni,  e _cerco di tenere sveglia la mente coltivando la poesia e lo studio della nostra meravigliosa lingua. Perdonate, perciò, la mia insistenza.

Vi ringrazio per ulteriori vostri interventi


----------



## Pat (√2)

Breddy said:


> _ ...un ribatte  le porche con sua marra paziente..._


Sto per scrivere qualcosa di orrendo, lo so, ma immagina che sia: "un ribatte le porche con sua marra stretta da mani paziente". Non funzionerebbe. Se introduciamo "stretta da mani", l'aggettivo deve concordare con "mani".
Questo è, grossomodo, l'effetto che fa "spighe mature con il capo recline".

In breve, concordo con Anja


----------



## chipulukusu

Breddy said:


> Vi ringrazio del  contributo che mi ha dato modo di riflettere su alcuni aspetti che non avevo considerato.
> Tuttavia  è opportuno tener conto del fatto che l'ipallage è una figura retorica  che consiste nell'attribuire a un termine di una frase qualcosa  (qualificazione, determinazione o specificazione) che logicamente  spetterebbe a un termine vicino.Esempio



Ciao Breddy, grazie per la definizione di _ipallage_ con relativa spiegazione ed esempio 
Lo so che Anya e Pat non sono d'accordo, ma io continuo a trovare più poetica la versione con _recline_ piuttosto che quella con _reclino....
_Solo il mio parere, ovviamente!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pat! 

Ecco che, con estrema sintesi e immediatezza, hai colpito nel segno! 

Ho, nel frattempo, approfondito l'argomento "ipallage" e "anallage" e credo, Breddy, che tu abbia ragione in merito all'ipallage, ma se si volesse attribuire l'aggettivo (recline) a "spighe" si comprometterebbe la comprensione del componimento (come cercavo di spiegare nel post # 5). 
Più semplicemente, l'uso dell'ipallage (cioè, l'attribuzione dell'aggettivo ad un sostantivo diverso da quello a cui il suo significato lo dovrebbe normalmente e logicamente legare) deve mantenere l'inequivocabilità di significato del verso, come avviene nella poesia di Pascoli o come nei versi che seguono di Leopardi: 

"e spesso all'ore tarde, assiso
sul _conscio_ letto, dolorosamente"

è chiaro che non è il letto ad essere _conscio_, bensì il poeta e, infatti, dovendo parafrasare i versi non avremmo dubbi nel riportare sul poeta la qualificazione trasposta al letto. 
Purtroppo, Breddy, personalmente (bada bene: per me)  questa inequivocabilità non emerge nell'haiku originale: forse tentando una parafrasi diventa più facile capire "l'effetto" di cui parla Pat!

Spighe mature
con il capo recline-
Dopo la pioggia.

Ecco, dopo la pioggia, le spighe mature con il capo, sono recline.

Aspetta, tuttavia, altri pareri, Breddy perché come ben lascia intendere Chipu  (con il quale concordo) la poesia non può prescindere da "intime sensazioni" e, indipendentemente da regole e figure retoriche, quel che conta è l'emozione che suscita nel lettore.


----------



## Словеса

Ciao,
È vero che leggere haiku è una cosa molto specifica, leggerli nella lingua non giapponese lo è anche di più, leggerli nella lingua non giapponese e non materna è una cosa proprio specificissima. ,-) Ma vorrei condividere un'osservazione. Mi pare che la versione con l'ordine delle parole più comune "non faccia pensare" e per questo non abbia molto valore poetico. Invece, la versione di Breddy annunzia anche nel secondo verso che "si deve valutare la situazione senza pregiudizi", e solo per questo il lettore vede "qualcosa d'improvviso" nel terzo verso, prende cioè una prospettiva più ampia del tutto che ha appena letto: la notizia che "tutto quello" accade "dopo la pioggia" cambia la percezione che il lettore ha già formato, la quale deve già essere "non vuota", per così dire. Spero che mi spiego; la frase la interpreto come ha spiegato chipulukusu ("il capo" come lo strumento dell'azione).
Saluti a voi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Словеса 

Credo di avere capito cosa intendi dire  Ma, a mio giudizio, la percezione della mutata situazione è assolutamente chiara (oltre che introdotta dal trattino) e, infatti, se provi a fare del terzo verso il titolo del componimento (solo per gioco, sappiamo bene che gli haiku non hanno titolo) è subito chiaro che è il terzo verso a "spiegare" tutto quello che accade nell'animo dell'autrice.

Personalmente, credo che il _mio_ problema si ponga prima del "rovesciamento" della situazione a cui tu stess* accenni ... Ma sono contenta di leggere che la tua interpretazione corrisponde a quella di Chipu e Breddy: è una riconferma del fatto che, indipendentemente da canoni e regole, la poesia è, giustamente, soggettiva.


----------



## Словеса

Ciao Anja,
Non credo che la poesia stessa sia veramente una cosa soggettiva, ma gli approcci umani al mondo, il quale la poesia studia e rappresenta per il nostro pensiero, sicuramente lo sono! Mi è accaduto di pensare che la differenza nel leggere quest'una proviene dal fatto che la leggiamo con domande differenti in mente: tu, «cosa devo vedere io», io, «di cosa devo pensare io»; sono le domande che guidano totalmente, ma in modi diversi, il pensiero quando la leggiamo. Naturalmente, la stranezza dell'ordine delle parole rovescia la lettura guidata dalla prima domanda, ma migliora quella guidata dalla seconda domanda. Forse, dal punto di vista filologico, leggere un haiku con la prima domanda in mente è l'approccio più corretto (perché forse loro tutti sono letti così), non lo so. 
Saluti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Be', Словеса, forse sbaglio, ma quando parliamo di "soggettività", necessariamente parliamo dell'approccio umano individuale nei confronti del mondo (della poesia, della musica, della pittura, delle relazioni umane ...).
Quando leggo una poesia (non solo il genere haiku) non ho domande in mente (ossia, non ho attese) e nemmeno la pretesa di _risolvere_ tutti i versi, ma dopo averla letta, semmai, riesco, generalmente a capire quale immagine, in particolare, mi ha suggerito: in certi casi, la "stranezza" nell'ordine delle parole a cui accenni è proprio ciò che sorprende emotivamente. Ma non sempre. 
Tuttavia, stiamo rischiando di andare fuori tema.


----------



## giginho

Ragazzi buongiorno!

Provo a dire la mia anche se sono conscio di non essere alla Vostra altezza. A livello grammaticale "reclino" sarebbe più corretto; personalmente, però, penso che la poesia possa e debba piegare la grammatica alle sue esigenze e giocare con essa per raggiungere i suoi scopi stilistico - comunicativi.

Dal punto di vista del gusto personale preferisco il "recline" perché impone al lettore prima di concentrare lo sguardo sul capo e poi di allontanarsi da esso, cambiando punto di vista, allargando la prospettiva con tutto quello che questo ne comporta.

Un saluto a tutti!

P.S. Ciao Anna cara!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi caro!


----------



## Словеса

Ciao, giginho,


giginho said:


> Dal punto di vista del gusto personale preferisco il "recline" perché impone al lettore prima di concentrare lo sguardo sul capo e poi di allontanarsi da esso, cambiando punto di vista, allargando la prospettiva con tutto quello che questo ne comporta.


Hai espresso perfettamente ciò che ho voluto intendere in #15, in cui non sono stato in grade di trovarci le parole più concrete!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Non è vero, Словеса,  secondo me, ci eri riuscito perfettamente.


----------



## giginho

Anja.Ann said:


> Non è vero, Словеса,  secondo me, ci eri riuscito perfettamente.



Anche secondo me.....e con una proprietà di linguaggio pazzesca, complimenti!!!!!


----------



## Breddy

Ringrazio tutti degli interventi proposti, che sicuramente mi hanno arricchito.
Grazie di cuore.


----------

